# New Ceramic Coatings on Old Stoves



## 1RadCJ (Oct 13, 2015)

I am sure this has been asked already, but is there any way to refinish an old VC's ceramic paint job?  My Vigilant runs great but the gray paint is really starting to chip and flake off.  Needs to be redone completely, not touched up.  What about sending it out to somewhere like a powdercoat company? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 14, 2015)

One member had a new BK Ashford custom enameled in red last year.  Wasn't cheap, but looked fantastic.  I bet the search function would turn it up pretty quick.

Alternatively, Stove Brite paint is the common solution to old stoves in need of repaint.  I had one that looked great, until a year ago.

Never heard of anyone using powder coat on a stove, but I'm not an expert on powder coating, so who knows?


----------



## begreen (Oct 14, 2015)

The old porcelain finish would need to be shot blasted off the stove to get to bare metal. Then you have the option of painting it or having it re-enameled. The latter is definitely more costly.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 17, 2015)

There are powder coatings which would survive a stove's heat.  I've seen some rated to 1200 degrees.    I doubt this is a DIY project.   Cleaning and painting could be done at home.


----------



## 1RadCJ (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.  A computer crash delayed my response.  I looked into powder coating and didn't find anyone willing to do a stove.  Be nice to know of a company that does enameling.  I did a quick search for the Ashford thread but didn't find anything.   Will keep looking.  Thanks again.


----------



## begreen (Nov 2, 2015)

Check around the country for companies that do large scale cast iron enameling. Get quotes.
http://thompsonenamel.com/
http://www.porcelain-industries.com/

Also, have you contacted VC?


----------

